# Came across some more free patterns



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I really like the roving mittens
http://www.briggsandlittle.com/products/knitting-patterns/free-knitting-patterns/


----------



## Windmill Knitter (Mar 31, 2012)

I've made the toque and Girlicious patterns. Very nice patterns. I've also been to the Briggs and Little outlet in Harvey, NB. Great place! Love the $2 bin of odd skeins!


----------



## sandra k (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks so much. Like them.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

thanks!! like the toques!!


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. I downloaded several patterns.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

A great Canadian company from one of our nicest provinces. The people in the east are terrific. WoolYarn, a KP member, is part of this family owned business. 

I have noticed that their yarn is becoming more available. I can buy it in Kingston, now and two years ago when I first hear about the company, I couldn't. They have really pretty colours as well as really nice yarn.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## marianna mel (Sep 26, 2013)

Thank you for the link. I have never seen that site before. 
:thumbup:


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't think I'd put "roving mittens" on a guy. Might get him in trouble.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

headlemk said:


> I don't think I'd put "roving mittens" on a guy. Might get him in trouble.


Lol


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

marianna mel said:


> Thank you for the link. I have never seen that site before.
> :thumbup:


Ditto!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Some really nice patterns! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Mevbb said:


> I really like the roving mittens
> http://www.briggsandlittle.com/products/knitting-patterns/free-knitting-patterns/


great patterns thanks!


----------

